# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Quarentena de peixes e invertebrados

## Pedro Ferrer

*Quarentena de peixes e invertebrados*
à prova de bala...

Artigo escrito por Rui Ferreira de Almeida na extinta revista "Aquário Magazine" em Fevereiro de 2005, Ano I, #12, págs. 38-43

1.	Quarentena em água salgada
2.	As vantagens de fazer quarentena
3.	As desvantagens de não fazer quarentena
4.	Quanto tempo tenho de esperar?
5.	Dicas para fazer quarentena

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

*Quarentena em água salgada*

É uma escolha difícil entre colocar um belo peixe que comprámos, num aquário magnífico cheio de rocha viva, onde ele pode «picar» à vontade e onde nós o podemos admirar em todo o seu esplendor, ou colocá-lo num aquário sem decoração, a não ser uns tubos de PVC e apenas um filtro de esponja maduro, um termóstato, uma powerhead  e uma calha T8, ainda por cima com o fundo, os lados e até a base pintados de preto.

	Bem, mas se considerarmos esta frase do Anthony Calfo, seguramente reforçamos o nosso pensamento – “Não fazer quarentena é o mesmo que jogar à roleta russa. No final não há vencedores, apenas existem jogadores que se mantêm em jogo mais tempo que os outros”.

	Por conseguinte, as doenças, as pragas e os predadores acabam sempre por se manifestar. É apenas uma questão de tempo. E quando se manifestam já não podemos fazer nada, porque é impossível tratar peixes num aquário de recife (não existem drogas reef safe eficazes) e, nesse caso, ou morrem todos ou então os que sobrevivem mantêm a doença no aquário até à próxima oportunidade, ou seja, até um qualquer factor de stress provocar um enfraquecimento da imunidade parcial adquirida.

	É claro que o nosso aquário de quarentena tem de ter uma qualidade de água irrepreensível, isto é, sem amónia, sem nitritos, com nitratos baixos e bem oxigenada. E tal consegue-se com um filtro maduro (por exemplo, uma ou duas esponjas que se mantêm constantemente na sump) e com mudanças de água de dois em dois dias (por exemplo, usando água do aquário principal, diluída quando for para baixar e concentrada quando for para subir a densidade).

	Agora imaginem que embora o peixe não tenha rocha para «picar» lhe podemos oferecer todas as iguarias possíveis e que ele não tem que competir com ninguém para as apanhar. A oportunidade de alimentos que proporciona a rocha viva é, de facto, uma vantagem, mas pode ser suprida se no aquário de quarentena oferecermos uma alimentação rica e variada. Por exemplo:
- Mysis congelada
- Artémia enriquecida com ácidos gordos e espirulina congelada
- Cyclop-eeze 
- Mistura congelada para anjos e borboletas da SFBB (San Francisco Bay Brand) 
- Emerald entree da SFBB
- Flocos da HBH ou Omega one 
- Comida viva da Amtra 
- Pequenos bocados de rocha do nosso refúgio com macro algas e bicharocos, se não estivermos a fazer tratamentos com cobre, e até uma rocha com aiptasias que tenhamos por lá a mais se for um Chelmon Rostratus 
- Nori
- Sea veggies do Julian Sprung 
- Reefgel 
- etc

	E tudo isto sem ter mais uns quantos rufias, que se consideram já donos do aquário, a impedir que os novos se alimentem.

	Quanto à questão do espaço, argumento muito utilizado para não se fazer quarentena («pobre peixe colocado num espaço tão pequeno, decerto não se vai aguentar»), interroguemo-nos sobre o que é melhor: ter um cirurgião de 10cm em 50 litros de água durante um mês, repito sem amónia nem nitritos e bem oxigenada, ou ter 6 peixes de 10cm em aquário de 200L (30 litros disponíveis para cada peixe) durante anos, como é comum vermos nos nosso aquários.
	O maior problema em aquariofilia marinha é, certamente, o controlo de dois parasitas frustrantes: Cryptocaryon irritans (doença marinha do ponto branco) e Amyloodinium ocellatum (doença do veludo).
	Todos os peixes deveriam ser postos em quarentena, especialmente aqueles que vão ser colocados num aquário de recife onde não é possível fazer qualquer tratamento que seja simultaneamente eficaz contra os parasitas e seguro para os invertebrados.

	Melhor ainda: tudo o que colocamos no aquário principal deveria ficar de quarentena, não só peixes, mas também corais, outros invertebrados, rocha viva e areia viva.

	Pôr todos os seres vivos em quarentena e da forma correcta é infinitamente do que termos casos recorrentes de Cryptocaryon ou Oodinium, por introduzirmos peixes com infecções latentes no nosso aquário e cujas infecções não conseguimos detectar porque as lesões são mínimas, devido à imunidade parcial adquirida mas que geralmente se esgota ao fim de seis meses. É claro que quando compramos um peixe sem imunidade e o introduzimos no nosso aquário, se ele morre ao fim de alguns dias ou mesmo horas (devido à enorme quantidade de trofontes existentes no fundo do nosso aquário: embora estes não se consigam agarrar aos peixes residentes pois esses estão parcialmente imunes, chamam um figo ao peixe que entra) culpamos imediatamente a loja porque o peixe já vinha doente. É claro que no meio deste stress, todos os nossos peixes que já lá estavam no aquário começam rapidamente a aparecer com pintas brancas porque a imunidade desce vertiginosamente.

	As desculpas para não ter um aquário de quarentena são todas esfarrapadas, senão vejamos: 
*- Custo:* 
é ridículo, tendo em conta a proporcionalidade a tudo o que já investimos no aquário principal; 

*- Espaço:*  
um aquário de 50 ou 100 litros (conforme o tamanho do aquário principal) ocupa pouco espaço, pode estar num espaço escondido e pode até estar desactivado e ser prontamente instalado se mantivermos as esponjas na sump do aquário principal e o enchermos com água deste. Além de que se monta em meia hora, antes de comprarmos o peixe. 

*- Eficácia:* 
é total se respeitarmos as regras da quarentena.

	Muitos autores defendem que se a quarentena for bem feita e se o Cryptocaryon se manifestar e for bem tratado (hiposalinidade ou manter uma concentração de cobre eficaz durante 3 ou 4 semanas) é possível erradicar a doença dos peixes e NUNCA introduzirmos a doença no tanque principal. O Cryptocaryon é um parasita obrigatório e não sobrevive mais de quatro semanas sem hospedeiro, isto é, sem peixes.
	É comum ouvir-se dizer, que o Cryptocaryon está sempre presente num aquário. Bastaria ter uma boa qualidade de água e uma boa alimentação para os peixes não adoecerem com pontos brancos (isto apenas é verdade para as bactérias que estão sempre presentes nos aquários e que se tornam patogénicas, multiplicando-se descontroladamente e invadindo os tecidos quando a qualidade de água baixa ou ocorrem outros factores desencadeantes de stress). Ou seja, existiriam sempre formas enquistadas dormentes de parasitas durante largos períodos de tempo. Ora, muitos autores defendem que isto não é verdade, mas sim que o peixe mantém um nível de infecção activa mas ligeira, isto é, que o parasita vai fazendo o seu ciclo mas apenas alguns trofontes se conseguem agarrar ao peixe em tão baixo número que não são visíveis e não causam problemas, desde que a imunidade parcial adquirida se mantenha. Esta imunidade parece resultar no impedimento da aderência da maioria dos trofontes à camada de muco da pele dos peixes. Tal seria perfeito se esta imunidade fosse duradoura (ou seja, os peixes estariam vacinados) mas o problema é que ela é transitória e não parece durar mais do que seis meses. E quando um factor de stress ocorre, provoca uma quebra nessa imunidade e surge um surto de doença. 

	Assim, se fizermos uma quarentena perfeita e em HIPOSALINIDADE, nos peixes susceptíveis, como os cirurgiões, conseguimos erradicar a infecção. Se tivermos o cuidado de pôr de quarentena tudo o que introduzimos no aquário principal, até corais e rocha viva que podem albergar trofontes durante 3 semanas, poderemos ter uma certeza, quase absoluta, de que nunca introduzimos a doença no aquário. 

	Podemos dizer que o Cryptocaryon é endémico nos nossos peixes e continuará a ser se não fizermos quarentenas correctamente e tratamentos preventivos ou curativos eficazes (hiposalinidade a 1,011 ou cobre com 0,15 a 0,2 mg/l CONSTANTES durante 3 semanas, no mínimo). E é endémico porque existem infecções latentes e não parasitas enquistados inacessíveis, devido à imunidade parcial e transitória adquirida. 

	O mesmo conceito pode ser aplicado ao Amyloodinium, embora neste caso o parasita seja resistente à hiposalinidade. Se o Amyloodinium se declarar durante a quarentena, teremos de tratá-lo com cobre durante 3 semanas. O Amyloodinium é um parasita muito mais mortal que o Cryptocaryon e, quando aparece num aquário, são raros os peixes que sobrevivem sem tratamento. 

Cimo

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

*As vantagens de fazer quarentena são:* 

- Permite detectar doenças latentes nos peixes e invertebrados, tratá-las de uma forma segura e eficaz e evitar que sejam introduzidas no tanque principal, o que poderia significar a morte parcial ou total dos peixes e invertebrados introduzidos e/ou dos já existentes; 
- Permite detectar e evitar a introdução de pragas e predadores no aquário principal; 
- Permite fornecer aos peixes e invertebrados recém-adquiridos um ambiente seguro, sem competição e onde podem recuperar do stress e das feridas produzidos pela colecta e pelo transporte; 
- Permite ambientar e habituar os novos residentes às novas condições de água e à nova alimentação. É muito mais fácil experimentar e concentrar vários alimentos diferentes num aquário pequeno sem competição, para que os peixes possam escolher e até alcançá-los. Um bom exemplo é a habituação de moreias e peixes leão a alimentos congelados. Outro exemplo é a quase impossibilidade de habituar uma Rhinomuraena quaesita  ou um Dendrochirus biocellatus  a comer peixes congelados sem ser num aquário pequeno e específico para os mesmos, devido à sua lentidão a apanhar a comida. Vejamos também a habituação de cavalos-marinhos a misideos congelados. Ou ainda de peixes difíceis como Zanclus, Platax ou Borboletas a comidas que não sejam corais e espirógrafos; 
- Permite fazer tratamentos profiláticos e desparasitações antes de introduzir os peixes no tanque principal; 
- Permite, com custos proporcionalmente muito inferiores aos do aquário principal (montar um aquário de quarentena é simples, relativamente barato, aproveitando até muito material esquecido ou posto de lado), evitar muitos dissabores e perdas sendo, provavelmente, por si só, a medida com melhor relação custo/benefício que podemos tomar quando abraçamos este hobby.

Cimo

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

*As desvantagens de não fazer quarentena são:* 

- Não conseguirmos evitar uma infecção latente e constante de Cryptocaryon e Amyloodinium nos nossos peixes. Quando baixa a imunidade parcial adquirida, devido a factores de stress, geram-se perdas cíclicas crónicas que chegam a dizimar o aquário e fazem com que muitos abandonem este hobby; 

- Não conseguirmos tratar os peixes no tanque principal porque, na realidade, não existem medicamentos eficazes contar o Cryptocaryon e o Oodinium que sejam reef safe. 

- Não conseguirmos apanhar os peixes doentes a tempo de os transferir e tratar no aquário hospital devido à complexa decoração e esconderijos que um aquário de recife proporciona. Além disso, o trauma resultante do stress da captura é geralmente responsável pela aceleração da progressão da doença ou até pela morte súbita do peixe.

Cimo

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

*Quanto tempo tenho de esperar?* 

A palavra quarentena significa um período de isolamento de 40 dias mas, na prática, um mês será o período mínimo e um mês e meio o ideal, caso não exista doença. No caso de ocorrência de sinais de doença, o tempo começa a contar após o tratamento. O tratamento com cobre dura, no mínimo, 3 semanas.

Cimo

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

*Dicas para fazer quarentena* 

• aquários baixos são mais fáceis de iluminar; 
• tapar o aquário para os peixes não saltarem; 
• pintar o fundo, a base e os lados com tinta escura; 
• colocar uma cabeça motorizada à superfície para oxigenar a água; 
• ter cuidado com a protecção da sucção; 
• não usar um aquário excessivamente pequeno (50 a 100 litros é adequado na maioria dos casos; se quisermos colocar vários peixes em quarentena de uma só vez, um aquário de 200 litros será preferível); 
• para filtragem usar uma esponja madura e bomba de ar; 
• manter uma ou duas esponjas na sump ou no filtro do aquário principal para usar como filtro no aquário de quarentena; 
• usar um aquário para pôr os invertebrados de quarentena e outro para peixes (o aquário de invertebrados pode ser um nano reef); 
• usar troços de tubos de PVC de vários diâmetros no fundo para fornecer abrigo e segurança aos peixes (o PVC não absorve a medicação, ao contrário de outras decorações e substrato; também é fácil de remover para apanhar os peixes sem muito stress); 
• usar a água do tanque principal para fazer as mudanças no aquário de quarentena (não use o mesmo sifão); 
• aspirar regularmente o fundo; 
• experimentar vários alimentos; 
• medicar logo que apareçam os primeiros sintomas; 
• fazer o tratamento completo; 
• no caso do cobre manter a concentração de 0,15 a 0,25 mg/l constante (testes diários ou de dois em dois dias e reposição da dose) durante três semanas; 
• fazer tratamentos preventivos (hiposalinidade para peixes susceptíveis ao Cryptocaryon; banho de Formalina nos palhaços por causa da Brooklynella; extracto de alho na comida como imunoestimulante; desparasitar com Praziquantel para os pontos pretos e ténias intestinais; cobre para o Oodinium e Cryptocaryon se existirem suspeitas de contaminação).

Cimo

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Muito bom!

Já ando a tratar do meu!

cumps

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos, desculpem se estou a dizer alguma barbaridade ,mas tenho lido aqui alguns posts de membros que fazem ou vão fazer quarentena aos peixes  e a seguir dizem que fazem as mudas de agua do aqua principal com agua do mar .
A minha questão é, ao fazer mudas de agua com agua do mar não se está a introduzir parasitas no aquario nomeadamente as doenças que tanto queremos evitar ,ou estas doenças só existem nas regiões tropicais?
Mais uma vez volto a dizer que se os peixes quando chegam ao importador ,seja a tmc ou outro qualquer, fosse feita a quarentena COMO DEVE SER (quarenta dias ) e não como acontece que ao fim de 2 ou 3 dias os peixes vão para as lojas e posteriormente para nós ,nunca precisaria-mos de o fazer em casa .
Estas doenças existem no aquario porque foram trazidas pelos peixes  que supostamente deveriam de estar desparasitados,mas aqui e como em quase tudo  os aerios falam mais alto,o que importa é vender.
Fiquem bem

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boas a todos, desculpem se estou a dizer alguma barbaridade ,mas tenho lido aqui alguns posts de membros que fazem ou vão fazer quarentena aos peixes  e a seguir dizem que fazem as mudas de agua do aqua principal com agua do mar .
> A minha questão é, ao fazer mudas de agua com agua do mar não se está a introduzir parasitas no aquario nomeadamente as doenças que tanto queremos evitar ,ou estas doenças só existem nas regiões tropicais?
> Mais uma vez volto a dizer que se os peixes quando chegam ao importador ,seja a tmc ou outro qualquer, fosse feita a quarentena COMO DEVE SER (quarenta dias ) e não como acontece que ao fim de 2 ou 3 dias os peixes vão para as lojas e posteriormente para nós ,nunca precisaria-mos de o fazer em casa .
> Estas doenças existem no aquario porque foram trazidas pelos peixes  que supostamente deveriam de estar desparasitados,mas aqui e como em quase tudo  os aerios falam mais alto,o que importa é vender.
> Fiquem bem



Boass vim recuscitar este topico porque a minha pergunta( A minha questão é, ao fazer mudas de agua com agua do mar não se está a introduzir parasitas no aquario nomeadamente as doenças que tanto queremos evitar ,ou estas doenças só existem nas regiões tropicais?) nunca foi respondida ,se alguem souber e me puder esclarecer agradecia.
Obrigado :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A probabilidade de introduzir parasitas, nomeadamente Cryptocaryum e Oodinium através de mudas com água do mar é virtualmente nula devido ao factor diluição ( seria quase impossivel ter formas infestantes livres no volume colhido ) . Aliás, é pela mesma razao que os peixes na natureza não morrem de Cryptocarium.

----------


## Luis Santos

> A probabilidade de introduzir parasitas, nomeadamente Cryptocaryum e Oodinium através de mudas com água do mar é virtualmente nula devido ao factor diluição ( seria quase impossivel ter formas infestantes livres no volume colhido ) . Aliás, é pela mesma razao que os peixes na natureza não morrem de Cryptocarium.


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento :SbOk2:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Parabens ao Rui Ferreira de Almeida pelo artigo bem escrito, que respondeu a varias duvidas que tinha, e ao Pedro Ferrer por me poupar horas de trabalho em busca de informação neste ou naquele tópico!
Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Na minha opinião outra coisa que poderá ser importante mencionar, uma das vantagens de ter aquario de quarentena será o facto de este poder passar a hospital a qualquer altura, podendo ser administrado qualquer tratamento a qualquer peixe sem que isso afecte os habitantes do tanque principal...
Mesmo qu isso contradiga esta afirmação:



> - Não conseguirmos apanhar os peixes doentes a tempo de os transferir e tratar no aquário hospital devido à complexa decoração e esconderijos que um aquário de recife proporciona. Além disso, o trauma resultante do stress da captura é geralmente responsável pela aceleração da progressão da doença ou até pela morte súbita do peixe.


Acho que dá sempre jeito ter um hospital a mão!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Excelente artigo!!!

Interessa-me bastante este assunto porque também vou ter aquário de quarentena!

Mas agora uma outra dúvida, que é a questão da filtragem.
Rui, o que recomendas é usar um "simples" filtro exterior e usar as materias filtrantes que estão normalmente na sump do aquário principal?

Mas depois temos de deitar fora e usar novas, certo?

E relativamente ao tratamento em si. Recomendas fazer sempre hiposalinidade e/ou cobre, ou só se o peixe manifestar algum problema?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

@hugo



> Mas depois temos de deitar fora e usar novas, certo?


Não, podes deixá-las no aquário hospital . Se não tiveres lá peixes convém é deitares materia organica para alimentares as bactérias. Poderás ter é que reforçar atrvés de um controle diário da amónia quando tiverres peixes em quanrentena/ tratamento 





> E relativamente ao tratamento em si. Recomendas fazer sempre hiposalinidade e/ou cobre, ou só se o peixe manifestar algum problema?


Eu trataria sempre. 
Alíás estou a pensar seriamente fazer um aquario hospital grande com um depósito de polipropileno de 600 lt dividido  e colocar todos so meus peixes lá , fazer tratamento 4 a 6 semanas , remover o substrato dos meus aquários, mudar o layout, deixar os corais apenas durante 6 semanas e recomeçar o aquário com todos os peixes livres de doença. O facto é que eu tenho Cryptocaryum nos meus aquários duma forma latente crónica e cada vez que tento introduzir um novo peixe ele ressente-se e alguns morrem . A culpa é apenas minha porque não fiz quarentena inicialmente( tenho sido como o Frei Tomás - faz o que ele diz e não faças o que ele faz ). Mais vale começar bem do que remediar . Antes de fazer isto vou colocar 100 litros de bioglass ( semelhante ao siporax ) na sump , deixar colonizar 2 meses para servir de filtração ( metade ) no aquário de quanrentena e o restante no sistem porque irei mudar o lay out removendo uma quantidade significativa de rocha viva.
Tenho que me encher de coragem ! Há sempre tempo de assumir e corrigir os nossos erros .

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ok...

Então a tua ideia é manter o aquário de quarentena sempre funcional, com água, filtro a trabalhar, etc...

Mas isso torna "a coisa" mais cara... Para o início de um aquário faz sentido porque a introdução de "coisas" é mais habitual, mas depois de maturado o aquário, não achas que é um "desperdício" estar a manter um aquário para só ser utilizado exporadicamente?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Podes não manter. Depende do teu vício e espaço para comprares peixes e invertebrados . Para invertebrados basta manter um minireef . Para aquario hospital de peixes basta teres varios sacos com cerâmicas na sump e cada vez que usas e desligas o aquario hospital mergulhas as cerâmicas em água doce , passas por várias águas( eventualmente com carvão ) para remover o cobre  e reutilizas na sump.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ok! e a nível da própria água?

A ideia é encher a primeira vez com água do aquário, certo? e depois ir fazendo trocas... diárias? bi-diárias? Semanais?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Rui,

Também eu estou decidido a usar um aquário "quarentena", na minha próxima montagem. 

Achas mesmo necessário usar cobre?

A minha ideia era usar esse aquário apenas para o peixe se "habituar", para que os peixes se alimentassem melhor e se adaptassem sem "stress" (dos futuros vizinhos), e não como aquário-hospital (de tratamento). Por isso, quanto muito estava a pensar utilizar apenas hiposalinidade como eventual tratamento, usando uma válvula para "separar" as águas. Posteriormente, subiria a salinidade gradualmente e conectaria de novo os dois aquários e só depois o peixe passaria para o aquário principal.

Achas que este sistema pode ser demasiado "perigoso"? Pelo potencial de introduzir doenças no aquário principal.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ricardo a hipossalinidade é um termo vago . Estamos a falar de 1,011 para matar Cryptocarium e Amyloodinium. E aí sim é um tratamento . Cobre ou hiposalinidade têm que ser feitos com medições diárias correctas. Os centropyge , particularmente o loriculus é muito sensível a variações bruscas. Eu trataria sempre com um ou com outro método e desparasitaria com prazinquantel . Nunca misturaria as águas no final mesmo que usasse só hiposalinidade. A ideia é ter a certeza absoluta que não introduzimos formas esporos de parasitas .
@Hugo, não é preciso ser água do aquário , e as TPA's devem ser as necessárias considerando a densidade ou a concentração de cobre.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Tens razão. É uma ideia estúpida misturar as águas.

Mas não achas muito difícil, não introduzir Cryptocarium num aquário?

Não teria que fazer tratamento profilático a todos os peixes? Teria de ser muito rigoroso. 
E efeitos secundários de cobre nos peixes, há algum?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Tens razão. É uma ideia estúpida misturar as águas.
> 
> Mas não achas muito difícil, não introduzir Cryptocarium num aquário?
> 
> Não teria que fazer tratamento profilático a todos os peixes? Teria de ser muito rigoroso. 
> E efeitos secundários de cobre nos peixes, há algum?


Desde que se seja rigoroso não acho difícil. Repara que tudo é melhor do que perder um dos peixes raros de que tanto gostas , não só pelo dinheiro mas pelo que isso representa. Num tratamento de 3 semanas com cobre não me parece que haja efeitos a longo prazo. Os maiores problemas do tratamento com cobre são de carácter agudo por sobredosagem ou por aumentos bruscos da concentração. Mas tens como alternativa a hiopossalinidade. O que tem sentido é tratar peixes saudáveis portadores e não peixes doentes debilitados. Nos doentes é que há mais riscos.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> @Hugo, não é preciso ser água do aquário


Por acaso agora pensando bem nisto... Se calhar até é recomendável que não seja água do aquário, não?! Assim não corremos o risco da própria água estar com "algum problema".

O melhor será "fazer" água? Até para controlar a salinidade?

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Por acaso eu acho que podes e deves usar água do aquário principal.
Tens que partir do principio que a água do aquário principal não está contamindada, se estiver, a quarentena não vai servir de nada, porque depois vais introduzir o peixe num aquário contaminado.
Por isso, 1º terás que garantir que o aquário principal está são.
Por outro lado, se vais tratar o peixe na quarentena, qualquer contaminação que a água do aquário principal tivesse também ia ser tratada.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não vejo qq problema em usar água do aquário . Não tem é que ser . É absolutamente irrelevante. Não vejo nenhuma vantagem em usar como não vejo qualquer desvantagem. Se tirarmos do aquário temos que repor . Enfim, é apenas água salgada Lol!
Claro que o Paulo Fonseca tem razão . Temos que assegurar que o aquário principal não está contaminado. Se partirmos de um aquário contaminado temos que o deixar 6 semanas sem peixes ( 0 peixes ) para os parasitas morrerem sem hospedeiro . Atenção que os invertebrados também têm que passar por quarentena , neste caso evidentemente sem tratamento a não ser que se veja pragas dos corais e nesse caso trataremos com banhos. Para tal devemos manter  um minireef.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Rui,

Não te parece que há vantagens em usar água de um aquário já estabilizado, e principalmente água do aquário onde os peixes serão introduzidos posteriormente? Não será mais fácil a adaptação dos peixes depois?

----------


## Cesar Soares

Também estou seriamente a pensar montar um aquário de quarentena.. Quanto mais não seja porque é mais um aquário  :Coradoeolhos: 

Tenho lido alguns posts no reefcentral sobre o Cryptocaryum e alguns membros defendem algumas coisas interessantes. Uma delas é que uma quarentena para ser realmente eficaz tem de ser pelo menos 5 semanas a contar a partir do 1.º dia em que deixas de ver qualquer pinta no peixe. Isto para quebrar por completo o seu ciclo de vida. Por isso pergunto: afinal quanto tempo é o ideal para uma quarentena eficaz?

Outra coisa muito interessante que li foi que, segundo alguns estudos recentes, o parasita que se encontra num determinado aquário, no fim de cerca de 12 meses "esgota-se". Ou seja, o seu ciclo de vida enfraquece e acaba por se extinguir essa estirpe, isto se não houver reintroduções ... Atenção que li isto escrito num forum e não vi os tais estudos em que supostamente se baseia. Não se faz algum sentido ou se tem algum tipo de verdade, mas que é interessante, lá isso é..

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

@Paulo não me parece por 2 razões :
- A água "velha" apenas tem mais nitratos e outros ácidos provenientes da nitrificação e eventualmente mais bactérias. Mas não precisamos delas desde que tenhamos um filtro maturo onde elas estão fixadas e esse deve vir das ceramicas que guardamos para o efeito na sump do aquário principal onde as bacterias têm sempre alimento;
- Se vamos fazer hipossalinidade ou juntar cobre o que adianta usar a àgua velha . Além dos mais os peixes nunca estiveram ou deveriam ter estado nela. è necessário é que a água nova esteja bem misturada, bem oxigenada e á temperatura e salinidade adequadas .
O mito da água "velha " já existia na água doce e eu nunca consegui compreender ( nos Discus talvez fosse porque a presença dos ácidos tornava a água mais ácida e com uma cor amarelada, favorecendo este mito ; claro que o melhor seria água nova turfada )

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Também estou seriamente a pensar montar um aquário de quarentena.. Quanto mais não seja porque é mais um aquário 
> 
> Tenho lido alguns posts no reefcentral sobre o Cryptocaryum e alguns membros defendem algumas coisas interessantes. Uma delas é que uma quarentena para ser realmente eficaz tem de ser pelo menos 5 semanas a contar a partir do 1.º dia em que deixas de ver qualquer pinta no peixe. Isto para quebrar por completo o seu ciclo de vida. Por isso pergunto: afinal quanto tempo é o ideal para uma quarentena eficaz?
> 
> Outra coisa muito interessante que li foi que, segundo alguns estudos recentes, o parasita que se encontra num determinado aquário, no fim de cerca de 12 meses "esgota-se". Ou seja, o seu ciclo de vida enfraquece e acaba por se extinguir essa estirpe, isto se não houver reintroduções ... Atenção que li isto escrito num forum e não vi os tais estudos em que supostamente se baseia. Não se faz algum sentido ou se tem algum tipo de verdade, mas que é interessante, lá isso é..


Tudo o que escreveste é correcto e está escrito em artigos publicados . Eu já tinha referido aqui no fórum essa atenuação do parasita ao fim de 12 meses sem introduções novas . Agora o problema é na prática resistires durante um ano a introduzir peixes LOL 
Quanto ao tempo de quarentena eficaz e porque é difícil determinar a altura em que desaparece a ultima "pinta" , porque o mais provável é não a conseguires ver sem magnificação ou porque está nas branquias , é que eu defendo uma quarentena com medicação .

----------


## Cesar Soares

Pois, tem toda a lógica.. Até porque um dos primeiros sitios onde o parasita se aloja é na guelra e aí é dificil de ver..

Um ano sem colocar peixes?? É, quase impossível...  :SbSourire2:  mas da forma que isto está, com tanta origem e tanta proveniência, com cada vez mais lojas e mais peixes a entrar e a sair, é um risco nao quarentenar..

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

O àqua que deu início ao upgrad de fish only para reef no meu sistema de 650L,è hoge e hà 4 anos a esta parte,o meu àqua de quarentena,que tem associado um refúgio por gravidade com DSB.

[IMG][/IMG]

Como podem verificar,è um sistema simples,mas não estéril,até porque parto do princípio que até aqui chegarem,os peixes já vêm mais que stressados e débeis,para levarem com um àqua só com àgua e dois ou três tubos de PVC.
Posto isto,dizer que se houver necessidade de tratamento,só tenho que isolar o refúgio e colocar lá tudo que não seja o,ou os peixes e respeciva cama.
Se o tratamento for por hiposalinidade,no fim só há que reajustar aos valores do refúgio.
Se for com tratamento à base de cobre,no final a cama è substituìda,o àqua lavado e esterilizado,posteriormente colocado novo areão,cheio com àgua natural,reajustar valores e deixar maturar um mês.
Em ambos os casos,è só ligar novamente o refúgio ao sistema principal,voltar a colocar tudo o que lá estava e fica-se pronto para outra  :yb663: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá boas a todos,

Tenho um aquário de recife montado há quatro anos e sempre, ou quase sempre, fiz quarentena aos peixes e penso que graças a isso, raramente até hoje, perdi um peixe.
Passo a descrever a  metodologia que sigo para a introdução de novos peixes, porque penso que poderá ter alguma utilidade para alguns membros mais recentes deste hobby.

Normalmente não compro peixes avulso, isto é, procuro comprar lotes de dois, ou três peixes para rentabilizar a trabalheira que dá  fazer a quarentena.

Na véspera de trazer os peixes da loja, preparo um aquário de quarentena, que leva cerca de 80 litros de água, com água tirada do aquário principal, à qual vou acrescentando água de osmose até ficar com uma densidade de 1.014; este aquário está equipado com um termostato, uma pequena bomba e um filtro exterior contendo massas filtrantes que estiveram durante algumas semanas na sump do aquário principal.

Paralelamente preparo um outro aquário (25 litros), com água doce retirada de um  aquário que tenho com diskus (uso esta água porque já está filtrada), à mesma temperatura e ph do aquário de quarentena (uso bicarbonato de sódio para subir o ph); este aquário tem um termostato e uma pedra difusora.

Quando os peixes chegam, aclimato durante cerca de uma hora, com água do aquário de quarentena e de imediato mergulho os peixes na água doce  durante cerca de dez minutos (vou vendo com atenção, pois há peixes que não reagem bem ao dip e quando é caso disso, passo-os de imediato para o aquário de quarentena).

No dia seguinte, desço a salinidade para 1.010/1.011 (meço com refratometro) e se tudo correr normalmente, os peixes ficam com esta salinidade durante duas semanas (talvez seja um pouco curto, mas é assim que tenho feito), senão trato qualquer problema que surja e depois de terminado o tratamento faço mais duas semanas de hiposalinidade; durante este período, mudo 25% da água, dia sim, dia não, com água do aquário principal corrijida para 1.010, com água de osmose.

Decorridas as duas semanas, começo a subir gradualmentea salinidade, com água do aquário principal (aqui é que é a seca...), até atingir um valor próximo do aquário principal e depois aclimato e introduzo os peixes, normalmente de noite, com a luz apagada; esta fase demora aproximadamente uma semana (total - três semanas).

Chamo atenção para o facto de ser muito importante que a subida da salinidade seja feita muito devagar; ao contrário da descida que deve ser brusca para matar os parasitas, a subida deve ser, no máximo 0,003 por dia, pois os peixes têm que fazer um esforço grande para suportar o aumento da salinidade.

Ao contrário do que se possa pensar, um regime de hiposalinidade temporário, facilita a adaptação dos peixes a novos aquários, já que uma salinidade mais reduzida faz com que o peixe gaste menos energias na osmoregulação, diminuindo portanto o stress de adaptação ao aquário.

Acrescento ainda e a propósito da salinidade e agora para quem não faz habitualmente quarentena de hiposalinidade, que tenham muita atenção à salinidade da água dos sistemas nas lojas onde compram os peixes, pois uma aclimatação, mesmo que bem feita, que ultrapasse a tal fasquia de 0,003 por dia, diminui fortemete a possibilidade de adaptação e sobrevivência do peixe nos vossos aquários; é frequente haver lojas que por causa dos parasitas têm a salinidade a 1.016/1.018,  impossibilitando a possibilidade de adaptação de um peixe a um aquário com 1.024/1.025 de salinidade.

Espero não ter sido muito chato e que o meu post possa ser útil para alguém.

Abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Olá boas a todos,
> 
> Tenho um aquário de recife montado há quatro anos e sempre, ou quase sempre, fiz quarentena aos peixes e penso que graças a isso, raramente até hoje, perdi um peixe.
> Passo a descrever a  metodologia que sigo para a introdução de novos peixes, porque penso que poderá ter alguma utilidade para alguns membros mais recentes deste hobby.
> 
> Normalmente não compro peixes avulso, isto é, procuro comprar lotes de dois, ou três peixes para rentabilizar a trabalheira que dá  fazer a quarentena.
> 
> Na véspera de trazer os peixes da loja, preparo um aquário de quarentena, que leva cerca de 80 litros de água, com água tirada do aquário principal, à qual vou acrescentando água de osmose até ficar com uma densidade de 1.014; este aquário está equipado com um termostato, uma pequena bomba e um filtro exterior contendo massas filtrantes que estiveram durante algumas semanas na sump do aquário principal.
> 
> ...


César acho que o teu post é muito útil e desmistifica muito os riscos da hiposalinidade . Tu até lhes dás um banho de água doce ( lol não perdoas ) . Acho que o teu método é exemplar . Diz-me uma coisa : já alguma vez tiveste pontos brancos nos teus peixes do aquário principal ?

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Cesar, bom método, acho que vou adoptar também esse método.

Eu até aqui tenho feito apenas banho de água doce durante 4 minutos, e depois 2 semanas em salinidade normal 35ppt. Tenho cerca de 10 peixes, até agora sem problemas, mas penso que esse método da salinidade crescente pode ser ainda melhor.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> César acho que o teu post é muito útil e desmistifica muito os riscos da hiposalinidade . Tu até lhes dás um banho de água doce ( lol não perdoas ) . Acho que o teu método é exemplar . Diz-me uma coisa : já alguma vez tiveste pontos brancos nos teus peixes do aquário principal ?


Olá Rui,
Finalmente chegamos a um contacto directo; temos um amigo/conhecido comum, há alguns anos, o João Lourinho, mas quando nos encontrarmos no Fragário do Norte em Junho, falaremos disso.

Quanto à questão dos pontos brancos, a resposta é negativa; as poucas mortes de peixes no meu aquário, até hoje, devem-se a saltos para o tapete, ou incapacidade de adaptação, por dificuldades de comer o suficiente (1 Chelmon rostratus).

Abraço


Ps: quem me dera ter a mesma sorte com os SPSs, tenho um problema crónico com fosfatos, que até sonho com ele...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olá boas a todos,
> 
> Tenho um aquário de recife montado há quatro anos e sempre, ou quase sempre, fiz quarentena aos peixes e penso que graças a isso, raramente até hoje, perdi um peixe.
> Passo a descrever a metodologia que sigo para a introdução de novos peixes, porque penso que poderá ter alguma utilidade para alguns membros mais recentes deste hobby.
> 
> Normalmente não compro peixes avulso, isto é, procuro comprar lotes de dois, ou três peixes para rentabilizar a trabalheira que dá fazer a quarentena.
> 
> Na véspera de trazer os peixes da loja, preparo um aquário de quarentena, que leva cerca de 80 litros de água, com água tirada do aquário principal, à qual vou acrescentando água de osmose até ficar com uma densidade de 1.014; este aquário está equipado com um termostato, uma pequena bomba e um filtro exterior contendo massas filtrantes que estiveram durante algumas semanas na sump do aquário principal.
> 
> ...


Interessante o método!!!  :Pracima: 

Invertebrados e corais também fazes assim?

O banho de água doce, serve exactamente para quê? 10 minutos, não é?!... interessante!  :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Interessante o método!!! 
> 
> Invertebrados e corais também fazes assim?
> 
> O banho de água doce, serve exactamente para quê? 10 minutos, não é?!... interessante!


Olá Hugo,

Infelizmente não tenho sitio nem paciência para fazer quarentena a corais e invertebrados, mas sei que também a devia fazer; em relação aos corais duros (LPSs e SPSs), costumo apenas fazer um banho com Reef Dip, ou similar, durante 7/8 minutos; os corais e invertebrados, com excepção das tridacnas, não aguentam banhos de água doce senão por períodos muito curtos (<1 minuto) e alguns nem isso.

O banho de água doce faz com que os  parasitas externos (pele e brânquias) eventualmente presentes nos peixes, se libertem e morram devido ao choque provocado pela diferença de osmolaridade entre a água salgada e a doce; este tratamento é também possível em peixes de água doce, realizado ao contrário, ou seja banho em água salgada (ph e temperatura iguais).

Quando refiro dez minutos como tempo para o banho, isto é apenas uma indicação; diria que como mínimo cinco (se o peixe não mostrar sinais fortes de agitação), mas quanto mais melhor.
Para os palhaços e a brokinela, recomenda-se catorze minutos como o mínimo tempo eficaz.

Abraço

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Cesar quando dizes banho de água doce de 10 ou mais minutos é mesmo com salinidade zero, certo?

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Cesar quando dizes banho de água doce de 10 ou mais minutos é mesmo com salinidade zero, certo?


Olá Telmo,

É mesmo a zero,de preferência com água de um aquário de água doce, ou água doce desclorinada e arejada.

É preciso estar atento às reacções dos peixes; se eles se deitarem de lado, ou forem para o fundo do aquário é normal, mas se começarem a ter natação errática, ou se começarem a vir respirar à superfície de forma ofegante, é melhor retirá-los no imediato.

Ph e temperaturas com valores próximos da água de aclimatação e uso de pedra difusora para aumentar o oxigénio.

Abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Uma vez esqueci-me de 2 palhaços 45 minutos em água doce e quando dei por isso eles estavam na maior !

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Uma vez esqueci-me de 2 palhaços 45 minutos em água doce e quando dei por isso eles estavam na maior !


Quando foi a "febre" do nemo, não houve quem vendesse casais de palhaços em globos de água doce?!
 :Icon Cry:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Quando foi a "febre" do nemo, não houve quem vendesse casais de palhaços em globos de água doce?!


Sim, mas o tempo de exposição a água doce é limitado e variável de espécie para espécie e de individuo para individuo.

O facto de os peixes estarem até melhor, num novo aquário, se em condições de hiposalinidade durante um período de adaptação, tem limites; o que é natural, a longo prazo, são os valores normais da água do mar, ou próximo disso.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> É preciso estar atento às reacções dos peixes; se eles se deitarem de lado, ou forem para o fundo do aquário é normal, mas se começarem a ter natação errática, ou se começarem a vir respirar à superfície de forma ofegante, é melhor retirá-los no imediato.
> 
> Ph e temperaturas com valores próximos da água de aclimatação e uso de pedra difusora para aumentar o oxigénio





> Sim, mas o tempo de exposição a água doce é limitado e variável de espécie para espécie e de individuo para individuo.
> 
> O facto de os peixes estarem até melhor, num novo aquário, se em condições de hiposalinidade durante um período de adaptação, tem limites; o que é natural, a longo prazo, são os valores normais da água do mar, ou próximo disso.


 :Palmas:  :SbOk:  :yb677: 
Quando as coisas são ditas desta forma não há mais nada a acrescentar, nem sequer uma virgula !

----------


## miguelcarreira

Pergunta de principiante.

em relação ás materias filtrantes maturadas:

e quem tem o aquario montado á pouco tempo, estando o aquario principal sem peixes durante 40 dias as matérias filtrantes não vão ganhar bacterias certo?

e se o aqua de quarentena for um nano com escumador e carvão? substitui as materias filtrantes?

em relação á iluminação:

disseram neste post que deviam estar tapadas as paredes do aqua mas deve-se fazer um periodo de luz normal?

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

resposta de "principiante"  :Smile: 

o aquário mesmo sem peixes vai ter bactérias.

a ideia é passar algumas bactérias para o de quarentena para ajudar no ciclo.

penso que podes usar só o escumador, mas terás que fazer antes o ciclo ao aquário, para as bactérias se instalarem

----------


## miguelcarreira

> resposta de "principiante" 
> 
> o aquário mesmo sem peixes vai ter bactérias.
> 
> a ideia é passar algumas bactérias para o de quarentena para ajudar no ciclo.
> 
> penso que podes usar só o escumador, mas terás que fazer antes o ciclo ao aquário, para as bactérias se instalarem


mesmo sendo com agua do aqua principal?

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

não tenho experiência nessa área, mas eu esperaria uns dias e depois verificava os valores da água para ver se de facto estava em ciclado ou não.

vamos esperar pelos experts  :Smile:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mesmo que não tenhas peixes deves "alimentar" o aquário, isto é, deves fornecer matéria orgânica para manteres e multiplicares a população de bactérias . Atira para lá uns mexilhões ou um bocado de peixe, por exemplo, regularmente.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Mesmo que não tenhas peixes deves "alimentar" o aquário, isto é, deves fornecer matéria orgânica para manteres e multiplicares a população de bactérias . Atira para lá uns mexilhões ou um bocado de peixe, por exemplo, regularmente.


Até já ouvi quem dissesse para mandar urina, que é muito rica em amónia...  :Admirado:

----------


## miguelcarreira

> Até já ouvi quem dissesse para mandar urina, que é muito rica em amónia...


Principalmente se for urina de Domingo de manhã lollll

estou a brincar, acho que não arrisco tanto.

----------


## miguelcarreira

Boas,

antes de passar os peixes que tenho no nano para o aqua novo (e uma vez que o aqua novo está de quarentena sem peixes), resolvi fazer quarentena no nano e depois de tirar todos os corais e a rocha viva foi-me recomendado fazer um tratamento para ictio e outtras doenças.

a minha duvida é que produto usar e durante quanto tempo, uma vez que os peixes no nano não apresentam qq sinal de doença.

gracias

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

já tive as mesmas dúvidas que tu, e o que me reponderam foi que apesar dos peixes não apresentarem íctio, este pode estar escondido na guelras por exemplo e não o conseguires ver e que pode manifestar-se apenas em situação de stress....se é assim ou não, não te posso dizer

tens que decidir se depois da quarentena vais querer arriscar meter os peixes que parecem saudáveis no aquário principal ou se vais sujeitar esses peixes ao stress de um tratamento à base de cobre ou então de hipossalinidade.

posso-te dizer que iniciei a quarentena do meu aquário principal há cerca de 3 meses ...é verdade 3 meses sem peixes, tive a sorte de ao tirar os peixes ficar sem predadores para os camarões que iam nascendo  :Smile:  ... neste momentos tenhos umas centenas de camarões a crescer no aquário

----------


## miguelcarreira

Bem, há falta de respostas aqui fica o meu plano que vou executar domingo:

Apartir de amanha vou reduzir a salinidade para chegar a domingo e ter 1018
Domingo vou começar a por 12 gotas de cuprazin por dia no nano que virou Aqua de quarentena
Vou fazer dias 1,2,3,4,6,8
Depois vou fazer uma subida de salinidade gradual durante 5 dias ate Chegar aos 1023
Mais 5 dias de vigilância e passagem doas peixes para o Aqua principal, que entretanto completa 30 dias de quarentena.

Aguardo criticas com ansiedade

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Bem, há falta de respostas aqui fica o meu plano que vou executar domingo:
> 
> Apartir de amanha vou reduzir a salinidade para chegar a domingo e ter 1018
> Domingo vou começar a por 12 gotas de cuprazin por dia no nano que virou Aqua de quarentena
> Vou fazer dias 1,2,3,4,6,8
> Depois vou fazer uma subida de salinidade gradual durante 5 dias ate Chegar aos 1023
> Mais 5 dias de vigilância e passagem doas peixes para o Aqua principal, que entretanto completa 30 dias de quarentena.
> 
> Aguardo criticas com ansiedade


Miguel,

Sugiro que faças o seguinte:

Em vez de baixares gradualmente a salinidade deves fazê-lo de uma vez, porque é mais eficaz para a remoção de parasitas; eu baixaria mais a salinidade, para 1011/1012 (10 dias, medido com refractómetro), pois até 1014 (acima de 1014, não adianta fazer hipo) há parasitas que aguentam e penso que isto será satisfatório no que se refere a parasitas e não será absolutamente necessário fazer cobre, se os peixes não apresentarem sinais de doença.

Se insistires em fazer cobre, será mais seguro fazer análise diárias ao valor do cobre, do que usar esquemas de dosagens diárias (cada aquário é um caso, no que se refere ao trajecto das concentrações de cobre);

Para subir a salinidade, deves fazê-lo no máximo 0,003 por dia.

Os invertebrados não aguentam, nem cobre, nem hiposalinidade.

Sugiro-te a leitura dos posts números 32 a 43 e os iniciais , neste tópico.

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora bom, tentando esquematizar este excelente tópico género receita, vejam lá se será isto:


*1. Preparação do aquário de banho*
Não precisa de ser muito grande, servirá apenas para dar um banho de água doce ao peixe durante cerca de 10 minutos.

Deve-se controlar a temperatura e o PH, que deverão estar iguais ao aquário de quarentena, descrito em baixo.
Uma pedra difusora ajuda na oxigenação da água!
 

*1.1. Preparação do aquário de quarentena*
Preparar o aquário de quarentena (pode ser com água do tanque principal se estiver controlado) e corrigir a densidade até perto dos 1.014.

Este aquário deve ter:
AquecimentoPouca luzMovimentação moderadaAlguns abrigos (tubos de PVC, por exemplo)Filtro externo com materias filtrantes maturadas (na sump do tanque principal, por exemplo)
*2. Método de Quarentena*
Aclimatar durante cerca de 1 hora com água do aquário de quarentena.*
IMPORTANTE:* Acompanhar comportamento do peixe. Natação lateral e ir ao fundo são normais, mas natação errática e respiração ofegante são sinais de alerta. Neste caso retirar imediactamente o peixe e passar ao passo 2.Colocar o peixe no aquário de quarentena.Passadas +/-24H, descer a salinidade para perto de 1.010 e deixar assim durante pelo menos 20 dias.
*IMPORTANTE:* Durante esta fase é importante acompanhar o estado o peixe e se for necessário fazer algum tratamento, recomeçar a contar os 20 dias a partir do fim do mesmo.Durante este período devem-se fazer trocas de 2 em 2 dias de 20%/25% da água, não esquencendo nunca de corrigir a salinidade para os 1.010.Passados os 20 dias (mínimo) começar a subir a salinidade gradualmente nunca ultrapassando os 0.003/dia até se atingir a densidade do tanque principal.Finalmente introduzir o peixe no tanque principal (aclimatando), preferencialmente com as luzes apagadas.


Está bem assim "a receita" para peixes?  :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Olá Hugo,

Tinha 3 peixes num aquário de quarentena há duas semanas, todos de boa saúde. Depois decidi baixar a salinidade gradualmente para garantir que o íctio (se existisse) morria mesmo.
Quando estava a 1016,  que aconteceu é que morreram os peixes todos que lá estavam (japónicus, bicolor e um labroides), morreu um por dia.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

desculpem mas não resisti :yb624:  :yb624: 

eu bem te disse que ias matar os peixes com a cura :yb624:  :yb624: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Tinha 3 peixes num aquário de quarentena há duas semanas, todos de boa saúde. Depois decidi baixar a salinidade gradualmente para garantir que o íctio (se existisse) morria mesmo.
> Quando estava a 1016, que aconteceu é que morreram os peixes todos que lá estavam (japónicus, bicolor e um labroides), morreu um por dia.


Pela descrição penso não ter tido nada a ver com a salinidade, parece-me que estavas a subir devagar, né?
Acho é que se calhar colocaste demasiados peixes num sistema instável (aqua de quarentena) e degradação da água. 

Que sistema de filtragem utilizaste no aquário de quarentena?

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Eheh ... não sejas mauzinho... estes pelo mens não morreram cheios de pintas brancas.

Acho que os próximos vão morrer por causa do cobre..  :Smile:  

Agora sem brincadeiras... não meto mais peixes no meu sistema sem quarentena, sem ter "a certeza" que não têm íctio.... A minha próxima quarentena acho que vai ser com troca de aquários 3 em 3 dias durante 14 dias e com um UV sempre ligada (espero que não morram de stress.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

> Pela descrição penso não ter tido nada a ver com a salinidade, parece-me que estavas a subir devagar, né?
> Acho é que se calhar colocaste demasiados peixes num sistema instável (aqua de quarentena) e degradação da água. 
> 
> Que sistema de filtragem utilizaste no aquário de quarentena?


O aquário de quarentena já estava ciclado há bastante tempo, tem cerca de 50x50x50cm, tinha escumador e carvão activo.

Baixei a salinidade devagar, sim.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Ora bom, tentando esquematizar este excelente tópico género receita, vejam lá se será isto:
> 
> 
> *1. Preparação do aquário de banho*
> Não precisa de ser muito grande, servirá apenas para dar um banho de água doce ao peixe durante cerca de 10 minutos.
> 
> Deve-se controlar a temperatura e o PH, que deverão estar iguais ao aquário de quarentena, descrito em baixo.
> Uma pedra difusora ajuda na oxigenação da água!
>  
> ...


Olá Hugo,

A mim parece-me que a receita está perfeita, ou perto disso, segundo a minha experiência.
Só gostaria  de clarificar o seguinte: o banho de água doce deve ser feito imediatamente após terminada a aclimatação a 1.014 e deverá ter a duração de 5/7 minutos, de preferência mais (10) e no caso dos palhaços, possivelmente mais de 14 minutos, por causa da brokinella(?).

Uso este método há mais de quatro anos e as poucas mortes (3 ou 4), que se verificaram durante a quarentena, não foram devidas, tal como o Ricardo Pinto referiu, a este procedimento, mas estiveram quase sempre ligadas a picos de amónia e nitritos, devido à fraca colonização do filtro.

O que já me tem acontecido com peixes mais difíceis de alimentar (ex: Chelmon rostratus) é, durante a quarentena, sobretudo quando a salinidade vai abaixo dos 1.014, eles deixarem de comer e aí há que subir mais prematuramente a salinidade, para que os peixes não estejam demasiado tempo sem comer.

Espero ter ajudado.


CARLINHOS, não sejas mauzinho...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O aquário de quarentena já estava ciclado há bastante tempo, tem cerca de 50x50x50cm, tinha escumador e carvão activo


Desculpa lá insistir nisto, mas ciclado com o quê? Não tinha rocha viva, não tem areia, certo? O escumador qual é? É que dito assim, não percebo se é um bom escumador (para aguentar 3 peixes em 125L) ou se é apenas "um" escumador normal. 

Medias a amónia regularmente?

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

> Desculpa lá insistir nisto, mas ciclado com o quê? Não tinha rocha viva, não tem areia, certo? O escumador qual é? É que dito assim, não percebo se é um bom escumador (para aguentar 3 peixes em 125L) ou se é apenas "um" escumador normal. 
> 
> Medias a amónia regularmente?



O aquário tinha areia de coral e alguma rocha que já lá estava há pelo menos 1 mês (não tencionava fazer nenhum tratamento na quarentena).

Até baixar a salinidade os peixes estavam bem. depois murreu 1 por dia.

O escumador é um v2skimm 600.

Não medi a amónia nessa altura, mas fazia TPA regulares. Alías, tive mesmo que as fazer para baixar a salinidade.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> O aquário tinha areia de coral e alguma rocha que já lá estava há pelo menos 1 mês (não tencionava fazer nenhum tratamento na quarentena).
> 
> Até baixar a salinidade os peixes estavam bem. depois murreu 1 por dia.
> 
> O escumador é um v2skimm 600.
> 
> Não medi a amónia nessa altura, mas fazia TPA regulares. Alías, tive mesmo que as fazer para baixar a salinidade.


Paulo,

Cá para mim foi mesmo problema de não teres bactérias suficientes no aquário de quarentena para lidar com a amónia.
Eu tenho sempre na sump do meu aquário, massas filtrantes para pôr um filtro exterior a funcionar, quando vou introdizir novos peixes, uso água do aquário principal, mas mesmo assim às vezes não chega.
O que me vale e permite agir com alguma "antecipação", é que coloco sempre no aquário de quarentena e não só, um AmóniaAlert da Seachem" e tenho sempre à mão um neutralizador de amónia.

Penso também que os aquários para quarentena não devem ter nem areia, nem rochas, é preferível colocar neles materiais inertes tipo PVC, que não absorvem eventuais tratamentos.

Abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Convém recordar que qualquer aquário tem que ser alimentado mesmo que não tenha peixes e esteja "ciclado" ou com rocha muito maturada,se não as bactérias morrem à fome .

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Admito que possa ter sido um problema de amónia, apesar de como disse ter feito várias TPA.

O aquário foi sempre sendo alimentado, até porque tinha lá uns eremitas (e tenho...não morreram).

Como não tencionava tratar com qualquer tipo de medicamento os peixes, achei melhor ter areia e rocha, mesmo pela questão das bactérias. Não vos parece boa ideia?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olá Hugo,
> 
> A mim parece-me que a receita está perfeita, ou perto disso, segundo a minha experiência.
> Só gostaria de clarificar o seguinte: o banho de água doce deve ser feito imediatamente após terminada a aclimatação a 1.014 e deverá ter a duração de 5/7 minutos, de preferência mais (10) e no caso dos palhaços, possivelmente mais de 14 minutos, por causa da brokinella(?).
> 
> Uso este método há mais de quatro anos e as poucas mortes (3 ou 4), que se verificaram durante a quarentena, não foram devidas, tal como o Ricardo Pinto referiu, a este procedimento, mas estiveram quase sempre ligadas a picos de amónia e nitritos, devido à fraca colonização do filtro.
> 
> O que já me tem acontecido com peixes mais difíceis de alimentar (ex: Chelmon rostratus) é, durante a quarentena, sobretudo quando a salinidade vai abaixo dos 1.014, eles deixarem de comer e aí há que subir mais prematuramente a salinidade, para que os peixes não estejam demasiado tempo sem comer.
> 
> ...


 
Pois, tanto li e reli e editei o post que apaguei sem querer um passo...  :EEK!: 

*1. Preparação do aquário de banho
*Não precisa de ser muito grande, servirá apenas para dar um banho de água doce ao peixe durante cerca de 10 minutos.

Deve-se controlar a temperatura e o PH, que deverão estar iguais ao aquário de quarentena, descrito em baixo.
Uma pedra difusora ajuda na oxigenação da água!


*1.1. Preparação do aquário de quarentena*
Preparar o aquário de quarentena (pode ser com água do tanque principal se estiver controlado) e corrigir a densidade até perto dos 1.014.

Este aquário deve ter: 
AquecimentoPouca luzMovimentação moderadaAlguns abrigos (tubos de PVC, por exemplo)Filtro externo com materias filtrantes maturadas (na sump do tanque principal, por exemplo)*2. Método de Quarentena* 
Aclimatar durante cerca de 1 hora com água do aquário de quarentena.Mergulhar o Peixe no aquário de banho durante 5/7 minutos, de preferência 10 e no caso dos palhaços, possivelmente mais de 14 minutos, por causa da brokinella.
*IMPORTANTE:* Acompanhar comportamento do peixe. Natação lateral e ir ao fundo são normais, mas natação errática e respiração ofegante são sinais de alerta. Neste caso retirar imediactamente o peixe e passar ao passo 2.Colocar o peixe no aquário de quarentena.Passadas +/-24H, descer a salinidade para perto de 1.010 e deixar assim durante pelo menos 20 dias.
*IMPORTANTE:* Durante esta fase é importante acompanhar o estado o peixe e se for necessário fazer algum tratamento, recomeçar a contar os 20 dias a partir do fim do mesmo.Durante este período devem-se fazer trocas de 2 em 2 dias de 20%/25% da água, não esquencendo nunca de corrigir a salinidade para os 1.010.Passados os 20 dias (mínimo) começar a subir a salinidade gradualmente nunca ultrapassando os 0.003/dia até se atingir a densidade do tanque principal.Finalmente introduzir o peixe no tanque principal (aclimatando), preferencialmente com as luzes apagadas.Assim?  :yb665:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Pois, tanto li e reli e editei o post que apaguei sem querer um passo... 
> 
> *1. Preparação do aquário de banho
> *Não precisa de ser muito grande, servirá apenas para dar um banho de água doce ao peixe durante cerca de 10 minutos.
> 
> Deve-se controlar a temperatura e o PH, que deverão estar iguais ao aquário de quarentena, descrito em baixo.
> Uma pedra difusora ajuda na oxigenação da água!
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, penso que é mesmo isso!

Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Óptimo!!!
Agora para invertebrados e corais?

Só com ajuda de produtos mais "comerciais"?
Mas qual o processo?

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Óptimo!!!
> Agora para invertebrados e corais?
> 
> Só com ajuda de produtos mais "comerciais"?
> Mas qual o processo?


Olá Hugo,
Aí já não te posso ajudar grande coisa, pois não pratico.

De qualquer modo e pelo que tenho lido, será tão importante fazer quarentena a inverts e corais, como é para peixes.

Penso que os objectivos aqui serão ligeiramente diferentes, sendo o principal evitar a introdução no aquário de pestes; como com a maioria dos corais e inverts os banhos de água doce só são viáveis por períodos muito reduzidos <  1 min.), a solução é com os corais dar-lhes banhos com produtos comerciais existentes para o efeito e deixá-los uns dias em observação num aquário de quarentena, para ver se trazem em anexo alguns seres indesejáveis (planárias, red bugs, caranguejos carnívoros, etc.).

Mais não sei...
... aguarda por melhores ideias.


Abraço

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

> Como não tencionava tratar com qualquer tipo de medicamento os peixes, achei melhor ter areia e rocha, mesmo pela questão das bactérias. Não vos parece boa ideia?


 :Olá: 

entao metes rocha num aquario com a densidade 1,010? é quase o mesmo que por peixes num aquario que esta a ciclar...... ou pior  :EEK!: 

Que escumador tem o sistema de quarentena? atenção que tem que ser um bom escumador e não um brinquedo só para se dizer que tem.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

O escumador como já disse abaixo é um v2skimm 600, e a água estava ainda a 1016 quando ocorreram as mortes.

----------


## miguelcarreira

> boas
> 
> desculpem mas não resisti
> 
> eu bem te disse que ias matar os peixes com a cura
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos


Bom dia,

Carlos não remomendas então que se faça quarentena?

vale a pena correr riscos? se vier do fragário não nos precisamos de preocupar?

abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Carlos não remomendas então que se faça quarentena?



quarentena é a melhor que se pode fazer para os animais,uma quarentena bem feita tem a partida mais de 60% de possibilidade de sucesso





> vale a pena correr riscos? se vier do fragário não nos precisamos de preocupar?


embora eu tenha as melhores instalações de peixes que o meu conhecimento permite,  tento fazer tudo  para que o cliente tenha sucesso

todos os peixes que saiam do fragario tem de ter exactamente a mesma preocupação

quando se tem alguns conhecimentos ,é fácil manter peixes cheios de vivacidade em aquários só de peixes 

hiposalinidade e outros métodos são usados com muita facilidade na prevenção para que as doenças nem cheguem a aparecer

num aquário comunitário isso é impossível

cada cliente é que tem de ser ciente disso
o lojista passa por explicar como são as coisas e ajudar o melhor que puder

e essa é a diferença entre um mau ou bom profissional

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> embora eu tenha as melhores instalações de peixes que o meu conhecimento permite,  tento fazer tudo  para que o cliente tenha sucesso
> 
> todos os peixes que saiam do fragario tem de ter exactamente a mesma preocupação
> 
> quando se tem alguns conhecimentos ,é fácil manter peixes cheios de vivacidade em aquários só de peixes 
> 
> hiposalinidade e outros métodos são usados com muita facilidade na prevenção para que as doenças nem cheguem a aparecer
> 
> num aquário comunitário isso é impossível
> ...


Concordo.
Uma questão que tambem pode dificultar a vida dos peixes, concordando 
com o Carlos que os lojistas devem ser o mais profissional o quanto possivel...
suponhamos que apenas 1 peixe vindo de um importador(supostamente quarentenado) é portador de ictio.Entra num dos tanques de venda dos lojistas e contamina a bateria...Os restantes peixes que ja se encontravam lá automaticamente são portadores de ictio, ou apenas os mais fragilizados podem apanhar???Todos os que possam vir a entrar no tanque se as vendas forem boas ,então, enquanto não passarem as 3fases do ictio tambem vão ser portadores???

Falando nas importadoras, com tantos peixes como fazem eles esse controlo???
Uma vez que o ictio pode existir sem sequer se manifestar???

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

isso são assunto complicados de explicar

eu uso  verde malaquite  e azul de metileno em propoções de tratamento que usava no tempo de criação dos discos, aliados a hiposalinidade quando a necessidade obriga

foi durante muito tempo fazendo experiencias até chegar ao ponto que agora tenho muito poucas mortes
mesmo as vezes carregando uma bateria com mais de 150 peixes em pouco mais de 700 litros de agua  
levando em conta que tenho 2 escumadores para 3500 litros um bomba com 15 saidas individuais
esgotos individuais caindo tudo primeiro em sacos de 200 microns, passando por os escumadores filtros de areia e montes de biobolas
a agua depois de passar por isso tudo, tem uma bomba de retorno que passa primeiro por UV levando as saídas individuais
isso faz com que as doenças de um dos aquario dificilmente passe a outros




> Falando nas importadoras, com tantos peixes como fazem eles esse controlo???


eles não fazem controlo nenhum
os importadores querem é manter o peixe vivo até vender aos revendedores os revendedores querem manter o peixe vivo para vender aos clientes

e ai é que a coisa complica pois os clientes querem meter uma chouriçada toda junto(falando de mim como cliente e como o melhor exemplo disso)

seguindo metade dos procedimentos que já foram explicados aqui as mortes seriam muito reduzidas,mas 2% do pessoal o faz

engraçado é que tenho aqui kits de quarentena a custar 95

depois de explicar tudo a um cliente e da-me razão e mais uma vez arrisca levar o peixe 

quando se primeiro leva-se o aquario de quarentena poupava muitos 95

mas a coisa é mesmo assim :SbSourire2: 

eu digo e afirmo que 80% dos peixes que são apanhados morrem entre importadores lojistas e cliente final 

posso estar enganado :Coradoeolhos: mas é a minha ideia :Admirado: 

no inicio quando mandava vir peixes a maior parte morria
trocava de importador era a mesma coisa

como sempre cismei que assim não podia ser

li e reli tudo que podia,fui a TMC e vi como é que eles faziam,tirando as minhas ideias

fui fazendo experiencias com ajuda da experiencia dos tempos de criador de agua doce 

agora não tenho problema nenhum em mandar vir peixes seja de onde for

peixe é peixe vindo tudo do mesmo sitio

embora goste de comprar quase exclusivamente a TMC 

não por eles ter os melhores peixes,

mas porque os melhores peixes são os que eu posso escolher

muitas das vezes os defeitos que se mete no importador é culpa do revendedor pois tem charcos na loja e quer que o peixe se dê bem

o papel do revendedor é pior que o importador pois o peixe as vezes tem de estar meses na loja antes de ser vendido
enquanto no importador o peixe é só de passagem

o problema é sempre o mesmo,não existe manual a seguir
podemos ler todos os artigos científicos da net e pensar que sabemos alguma coisa

quando a passamos para a pratica,vemos que afinal não é bem assim :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> boas
> 
> isso são assunto complicados de explicar
> 
> eu uso  verde malaquite  e azul de metileno em propoções de tratamento que usava no tempo de criação dos discos, aliados a hiposalinidade quando a necessidade obriga
> 
> foi durante muito tempo fazendo experiencias até chegar ao ponto que agora tenho muito poucas mortes
> mesmo as vezes carregando uma bateria com mais de 150 peixes em pouco mais de 700 litros de agua  
> levando em conta que tenho 2 escumadores para 3500 litros um bomba com 15 saidas individuais
> ...


Bem explicado.
Outra controvercia, ou talvez não...É o facto de haver tamanhos diferentes nos peixes.O facto de venderem tamanho tiny e large.
Qual dos dois são mais suscetiveis a doenças...A meu ver o tiny...coitados parecem saidos dos selos das cartas, os large alguns anos passados e ja habituados ao ambiente deles, depois capturados....Quais os que têm mais obitos?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Então, como é com camarões e corais?
Algumas ideias?  :Admirado: 

E outra questão: Não será contraproducente fazer quarentena e usar água natural?
Se bem sei o crypto não anda suspenso na água, preicsa de um hospedeiro, mas e outras "doenças"?

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Paulo,
> 
> Cá para mim foi mesmo problema de não teres bactérias suficientes no aquário de quarentena para lidar com a amónia.
> Eu tenho sempre na sump do meu aquário, massas filtrantes para pôr um filtro exterior a funcionar, quando vou introdizir novos peixes, uso água do aquário principal, mas mesmo assim às vezes não chega.
> O que me vale e permite agir com alguma "antecipação", é que coloco sempre no aquário de quarentena e não só, um AmóniaAlert da Seachem" e tenho sempre à mão um neutralizador de amónia.
> 
> Penso também que os aquários para quarentena não devem ter nem areia, nem rochas, é preferível colocar neles materiais inertes tipo PVC, que não absorvem eventuais tratamentos.
> 
> Abraço


Boa tarde a todos,
Tenho uma pequena duvida de principiante:
Quais os tipos de massas filtrantes que devemos ter na sump para utilizar num filtro externo na altura da quarentena?
Cerâmicas? Das habitualmente utilizadas nos aquários de água doce? Substract (utilizado nos filtros seco Humidos)? BioBalls? Siporax?
Muito obrigado pela ajuda.
Abraços

----------


## Cesar Silverio

André,

Eu normalmente uso cerâmicas e Efi-substract., mas penso que qualquer massa que se colonize com  bactérias serve, mas sempre com testes diários à amónia.
Abraço

----------


## Filipe.Pires

> Boa tarde a todos,
> Tenho uma pequena duvida de principiante:
> Quais os tipos de massas filtrantes que devemos ter na sump para utilizar num filtro externo na altura da quarentena?
> Cerâmicas? Das habitualmente utilizadas nos aquários de água doce? Substract (utilizado nos filtros seco Humidos)? BioBalls? Siporax?
> Muito obrigado pela ajuda.
> Abraços


Podes usar Siporax

Eu tenho alguma rocha viva, mas creio que o meu método mais eficaz são TPAs de 25% a 50% diárias.

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> André,
> 
> Eu normalmente uso cerâmicas e Efi-substract., mas penso que qualquer massa que se colonize com  bactérias serve, mas sempre com testes diários à amónia.
> Abraço


Muito Obrigado César, era isso mesmo que eu achava.
em relação à Amónia, quais as causas que a podem fazer subir? O facto do aquário de quarentena não ser um aquário maturado? O facto de não termos escumador, rocha viva, etc e o aquário com a comida e dejetos dos peixes se sujar mais?
Desculpem tantas perguntas, mas para fazer, mais vale ter toda a informação e fazer bem...
Obrigado e abraços,

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Muito Obrigado César, era isso mesmo que eu achava.
> em relação à Amónia, quais as causas que a podem fazer subir? O facto do aquário de quarentena não ser um aquário maturado? O facto de não termos escumador, rocha viva, etc e o aquário com a comida e dejetos dos peixes se sujar mais?
> Desculpem tantas perguntas, mas para fazer, mais vale ter toda a informação e fazer bem...
> Obrigado e abraços,


André,

A amónia é a primeira substância e a mais tóxica, derivada da degradação no aquário de todos os produtos resultantes da alimentação, dejecções, respiração, etc., de todos os ocupantes do aquário; o filtro biológico serve para transformar a amónia em nitritos e depois em nitratos (menos tóxicos e removíveis com TPAs).

A forma de controlar a amonia é ter um filtro biológico bem maduro, o que nem sempre é fácil num aquário de quarentena, daí que haja outras formas de minimizar esta ameaça, tais como (apenas exemplos):

Mudanças de água, alimentação reduzida, aspirações dos restos de comida e dejetos, uso de escumador, adição de bactérias, controle diário com testes de amónia (ferramenta absolutamente indispensável a qualquer aquariofilista de água doce, ou salgada) e no limite baixar o ph (quanto mais baixo o ph, menos tóxica se torna a amónia) e neutralizar a amónia com produtos próprios para isso (ex: Amlock).

Abraço

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> André,
> 
> A amónia é a primeira substância e a mais tóxica, derivada da degradação no aquário de todos os produtos resultantes da alimentação, dejecções, respiração, etc., de todos os ocupantes do aquário; o filtro biológico serve para transformar a amónia em nitritos e depois em nitratos (menos tóxicos e removíveis com TPAs).
> 
> A forma de controlar a amonia é ter um filtro biológico bem maduro, o que nem sempre é fácil num aquário de quarentena, daí que haja outras formas de minimizar esta ameaça, tais como (apenas exemplos):
> 
> Mudanças de água, alimentação reduzida, aspirações dos restos de comida e dejetos, uso de escumador, adição de bactérias, controle diário com testes de amónia (ferramenta absolutamente indispensável a qualquer aquariofilista de água doce, ou salgada) e no limite baixar o ph (quanto mais baixo o ph, menos tóxica se torna a amónia) e neutralizar a amónia com produtos próprios para isso (ex: Amlock).
> 
> Abraço


Muito Obrigado mais uma vez César  :Smile:  :Palmas:

----------

